# Ruperra Castle



## lithiumlikable (Jan 17, 2017)

Ruperra Castle built in 1626 hidden away in the woods is this beautiful old mock jacobethian castle which burnt down in the 1700s then was rebuilt and sold in the 1900s the M.O.D used it as a barracks in the second world war when there was an electrical wire fault and the place was gutted it was sold off as a farm and has been in private ownership ever since. There is lots of history out there about this place. This is my first post so appologies if it is not up to scratch. Me and my mate flew a drone over ruperra as we were a bit worried about it being occupied (the servants quarters that is) as recent reports in the media had reported that it had been sold seperately after a bit more research i found that the entire side had infact been sold as one for a fair few million. no idea as to what is going to happen to this site but the castle is falling down which is deeply upsetting as it needs to be saved 


on the approach 












through the trees (front entrance with royal crest on the porch)







up above, look at the tree growing in the main hall!









side entrance 








front gate















notice the large cracks. i dont think the castle has long left its such a shame






how it looked before the fire these are a small selection of photos taken from coflein.gov.uk original photographers unknown

side entrance 









front entrance with royal crest












Rear entrance with pump house in the backround
















rear entrance there is now a wall here and the footpath to reach the front of the building























Sidenote: here is a very interesting website with old pictures and the blue prints including interior shots 
http://map.coflein.gov.uk/index.php?action=do_images&cache_name&numlink=19900#tabs-4



sorry its not exactly picture heavy i do have a drone video but no idea how to upload it


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, 

Thanks for trying, the help and faqs section has all the info you need on getting pictures and videos to work. We really require at least 7 or 8 pictures for a report. 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/#.WH5JK1wYsUc

Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm unable to go to the Imgur website because I get this message. {"data":{"error":"Imgur is temporarily over capacity. Please try again later."},"success":false,"status":500}
Could you link your pictures from Imgur to this website?


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2017)

I hope he does get it sorted cause they are worth seeing and maybe post a few more than the three .


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jan 18, 2017)

Our drone wouldn't fly down there because of magnetic interference


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

I think i have sorted it now. if you have the time and inclination look at that website ive linked in underneath it has all the pictures of when it was actually occupied some of the pictures are breathtaking im not sure if im allowed to link one in here just to show you so if im in the wrong admin please delete


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

krela said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for trying, the help and faqs section has all the info you need on getting pictures and videos to work. We really require at least 7 or 8 pictures for a report.
> 
> ...



thanks that worked perfectly


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

we didnt really encounter any problems apart from scaring all the horses away with the noise


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2017)

Perfect, thanks for editing your post. Great photos! It's generally accepted as okay to link to old photos from other places etc so long as you credit them and provide a link to their source.


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

krela said:


> Perfect, thanks for editing your post. Great photos! It's generally accepted as okay to link to old photos from other places etc so long as you credit them and provide a link to their source.



Thanks for your reply krela i love this site and im wondering where my next visit is going to be


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 18, 2017)

Lovely looking place, no access inside then or is it simply too dangerous?


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Lovely looking place, no access inside then or is it simply too dangerous?





yes there is access but on this particular day we were quite worried about the servant quarters being occupied as there had been reports in the news that they had been sold and the owner was now living on site. i have tried my best to get a permission visit so when this horrible weather clears up we are going to brave it and try again. The castle sits on a basement so i am quite keen to get under and have a look


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 18, 2017)

Now that's better, an excellent post with historical content, photographic and written. See, it will work if you try hard enough.


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now that's better, an excellent post with historical content, photographic and written. See, it will work if you try hard enough.


Thanks Hugh took me a while to work it all out. Looking forward to my next adventure now 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

